# russell's tank progress



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

here is a pic of my tank. i am in need of some serious aquascaping help. i have become pretty good at growing healthy plants, now all i need i a little planting technique.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

That little field of elocharis is it? looks awesome. I would just get that growing more along the left hand side too.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i'm actually thinking of rescaping the entire thing, but yes, that left area does look barren.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Plan on selling any of that hair grass?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

yes, i do eventually. i first need to decide what i'm gonna do with my scape. Dont want to sell it then realize i needed it.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well here is the tank 6 days later.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice!! Let me know when you are going to sell the hair grass!


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

will let you know when it's ready!


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice work. I like that lawn you have in the front. Also your plants are nice and dense, just need a little time to grow.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks good Russell! I can't give you any aquascaping advice, but the hardware was distracting in the first picture, i'm glad you took it out in the second. Also different shots (side for example) might inspire some more suggestions.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Russell... Your tank looks nice... I think that the foreground needs to spread out more to the left and the right back needs more plants. Other then that its really nice & healthy.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks guys. i recently planted some L. rapens in the back right corner. i have L. glandulosa kinda in front and to the middle of it. i am going for a scape with high plants on both sides, and lower in the middle. 

insted of spreading the hairgrass more to the left, i was thinking of just filling it up with more anubias nana and coffefolia.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Russell the Anubias sound like a good idea, coffeefolia are rather big I think but may be combining the both nana and coffeefolia the contrast will be better.
just my cents.
Luis Navarro


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

good, that was my plan. i already have all the anubias, just need to get some more coffefolia.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, here is an update on my tank. a bit has changed now.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Russel 
That one nice looking tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

as if i havn't changed it enough. here it is with glosso insted of hairgrass


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That Ludwigia glandulosa is far too large of a plant for this layout -- especially in that position. I would switch it out for a plant like Ludwigia brevipes or Ludwigia arcuata. 

Keep us updated!

Carlos


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Russell,

The glandulosa is a bit big but you can move it to the side a little I think.

If you do listen to Tzunami's advice and if you come to the club meeting in May I will bring some brevipes for you. 

--Nikolay


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

hmmm... sounds good niko. there are no promises that i will actually get to come, but i would really love to. 

tsunami: thanks for the advice. as for the glandulosa, i was kindof thinking it was too big myself, but i just can't seem to give it up. it is just too beautiful. what if i hid it behind somthing so that just the heads stuck out? another idea is, maybe getting rid of the red temple? it just seems bigger than the glandulosa. maybe i could take it out and put glandulosa there?

if anyone has any ideas about rescaping this tank just let me know. i am up for just about anything except blue gravel


----------



## KathyA (Mar 17, 2005)

russell said:


> if anyone has any ideas about rescaping this tank just let me know. i am up for just about anything except blue gravel


Dang - that was my only suggestion... Pink? Oooh - purple with little white gems in it. There's a thought. :razz:

Seriously - it's lovely! I understand not wanting to give up the glandulosa - that's a tough call. It is a bit overpowering, but so fantastic! I'm afraid in a couple of weeks I'm going to be in "difficult decision" mode myself...

I do love the latest incarnation - can't wait to watch it mature!

Kathy


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey russel,
tank looks super cool. As carlos said the LG is too big and out of place. So dont throw it out, just change its position. It seems to be right at the center of the tank now, so why dont you try to put it about 1/3rd of the distance from either corner and see which one looks best. 
regards,
-b


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

will try it baj


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

p.s. baj, are we on the right forum?


----------

